# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Centrum Broeders Alexianen

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrisch Centrum Broeders Alexianen
Provinciesteenweg 408 
Boechout


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Centrum Broeders Alexianen.*

----------

